# Bean Subscription Options



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Apologies if this has been covered in previous threads. Does anybody know of any bean subscriptions where you can specify your preference for flavours, S.O only, countries etc? I've had subscriptions in the past & whilst being very good & introducing me to different flavour profiles, I usually have 2 or 3 bags a year that I really don't like.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Jez H said:


> Apologies if this has been covered in previous threads. Does anybody know of any bean subscriptions where you can specify your preference for flavours, S.O only, countries etc? I've had subscriptions in the past & whilst being very good & introducing me to different flavour profiles, I usually have 2 or 3 bags a year that I really don't like.


I've only had a subscription from Django but they have been brilliant.

They allow me to pause my subscription whenever I like and I can ask for specific coffee from their website. I am positive that if you said please avoid coffee from X they would.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

igm45 said:


> I've only had a subscription from Django but they have been brilliant.
> 
> They allow me to pause my subscription whenever I like and I can ask for specific coffee from their website. I am positive that if you said please avoid coffee from X they would.


Sounds great. Thanks for the quick reply! Not looked at Django. My Atkinson sub is coming to an end so I need a new one & want a "knockout" coffee every month.......if at all possible!


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

Surely its inevitable that if you choose a SO subscription that you'll end up with some beans that wont be to your taste? The answer might be as above, that some places would allow you to specify some beans to avoid, but surely the point of a subscription offer is that it allows the retailer to bulk buy and bulk process and keep the costs down. I did have one of the early online subscriptions a couple of years ago that allowed me to give feedback on each bean and opt in/out in future but I'm not sure how much that really influenced what they sent me?


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

igm45 said:


> I've only had a subscription from Django but they have been brilliant.
> 
> They allow me to pause my subscription whenever I like and I can ask for specific coffee from their website. I am positive that if you said please avoid coffee from X they would.


Is it just the coffee on their website or do they offer up any micro lots or exclusives?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Jez H said:


> Is it just the coffee on their website or do they offer up any micro lots or exclusives?


Up until now it has just been the coffee on their website. I was chatting to one of the owners and was told that they have just got a new roaster and plan on expanding their range.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

UE roasters do Microlot you just missed some deals on them, Crankhouse I have this, just use the forum search.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Jony said:


> UE roasters do Microlot you just missed some deals on them, Crankhouse I have this, just use the forum search.


I signed up for UE roasters subscription, having never had one of their coffees I can't recommend them, yet....


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Great, thanks for the replies. Rather sadly, it's a Christmas present to myself, so I can hang on for a week or 2 for some more recommendations!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well I changed my mind and ordered for North Star instead, even though the code CYBER17 should still work.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Jony said:


> Well I changed my mind and ordered for North Star instead, even though the code CYBER17 should still work.


Is that a North Star code Jony?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Jez H said:


> Is that a North Star code Jony?


Sadly not no I wish UE Roasters should still work


----------

